# Best music video ever...



## Forstride (Apr 14, 2010)

Such a funny video, and a great song as well.  I still haven't looked into their other songs, since I found a lot of bands I like recently, including As Blood Runs Black.

Feel free to post a music video you think is the best, whether it's for it's comedic qualities, or it's serious qualities.


----------



## nonnonnon (Apr 14, 2010)

My favourite is Michael Jacksons "Blood On The Dance Floor". 
After that maybe Thriller (-:


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 15, 2010)

Michael Jackson forever.


----------



## nonnonnon (Apr 15, 2010)

So true, All of his work is brilliant (-: The king of pop, rock, soul and music-videos (-:


----------



## rooshidavid (Apr 16, 2010)

I am a very big fan of music. Music is my passion and i like all type of music. According to me "*Dire Straits - Money For Nothing*" is the best music video ever seen. Nobody can forget the this wonderful 1980s classic. It was awesome.  It was directed by the great  *Steve Barron* in *1984*. At that time he was very busy in the 1980s directing more than 75 music videos.


----------



## Sefi (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsaLyUTDGTo

Not sure if it's my favorite but it's definately up there.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 16, 2010)

If you are talking about music clips, you cant forget Weapon of Choice


----------



## olliepop2000 (Apr 16, 2010)

This one is pretty crazy.


----------

